
CSS Grid Garden – a game to learn CSS grid by watering plants - nailer
https://cssgridgarden.com
======
okket
See also discussion from 4 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18753358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18753358)
(128 comments)

And from 2 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14041367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14041367)
(131 comments)

------
_eht
Just as fair warning, the last one of these to come around on HN, Flex
Zombies, collected email addresses and either promptly sold them or was
compromised. The nature of the email indicates being sold. I have proof of
marketing mail being sent to name+flexzombie@myemaildomain.com.

~~~
skellera
Grid garden doesn’t require a sign up.

The creator of flex zombies does have a grid game but it’s paid. That said I
think they just released a service workers game so I guess good to know.

------
Theodores
> grid-template-columns: 20% 20% 20% 20% 20%;

Shouldn't this be repeat(5, 1fr);

I thought we were done with percentages and the fractional unit was the new
way.

~~~
sleepychu
guess you didn't finish the tutorial before you commented ;-)

fr is introduced later.

~~~
Theodores
I went through to about 28.

The problem is that you should never educate people with the wrong stuff
first. It is harder to unlearn than it is to learn. Plus people like me come
along with some knowledge of the subject and get put off by the wrongfulness
of the starting point.

------
Bjartr
Apropos of CSS grid learning games, had anyone here used Grid Critters[1] and
want to share their experience? It looks pretty slick, but the price tag makes
me hesitate.

[1] [http://www.gridcritters.com](http://www.gridcritters.com)

------
collyw
Is there anything like this for more advanced css?

All tutorials seem to be for complete beginners or advanced hacks / tricks. I
can't find anything for an intermediate level.

~~~
wartijn_
There is [https://cssbattle.dev](https://cssbattle.dev) it's not a tutorial,
but seems to be a nice way to play with css. (I've only done the first puzzle,
so can't say too much about it)

